# [PROJ] Library of operator USSD commands



## b3er (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello!

I have an intersting project in mind that should help many people once it gathers steam - a list of USSD commands for all operators around the world.

You can help us by posting in this thread your operator name, country and useful USSD codes.

Also, if you know of any ready-to-use databases around the internet, please post a link here and we will add that info.

Best regards, Fahrbot team.


----------



## b3er (Mar 13, 2011)

reserved for later


----------



## b3er (Mar 13, 2011)

reserved for later 2


----------



## ftgg99 (Mar 13, 2011)

Just to get the ball rolling:

US
Cingular - *777# - balance

Sweden 
Tele2 - *111# - balance/ timestamp

Ireland
Meteor - *#100# - balance

Belgium
PROXIMUS - #121# - balance/ timestamp

Germany
Vodafone - *100# - balance
eplus - *100# - balance

Portugal 
UZO - *#123# - balance

Poland 
Simplus - *100# - balance

Romania
Orange - *133# - balance/ sms/ timestamp

Mexico
Telcel - *133# - balance/ timestamp

Suriname
Digicel - *120# - balance/ timestamp

Malaysia
Digi - *128*1*1# - balance


----------



## ftgg99 (Mar 16, 2011)

bumping, still interested


----------



## b3er (Mar 17, 2011)

Bump   proj still active atm


----------



## mattox59 (Mar 24, 2011)

*T-Mobile USA USSD list*

Here is the current T-Mobile USA USSD code as of 3/24/11

#225# (#BAL#) is for the balance on your account
#646# (#MIN#) displays the minute usage
#674# (#MSG#) displays the messages used in the cycle
#932# (#WEB#) displays the web usage on the line 
#686# (#NUM#) displays your mobile number
#793# (#PWD#) will reset your voicemail password
#796# (#PWO#) will turn on or turn off your voicemail password
#763# (#ROF#) disables international roaming


----------



## Darkeyce (Mar 24, 2011)

*AT&T*

*3282# - Data Usage/Text Message Usage
*777# and tap Call. Account balance for prepaid
*225# and tap Call. Bill Balance. (Postpaid only)
*646# and tap Call. Check minutes. (Postpaid only)


----------



## wintrxtrem (Mar 25, 2011)

Is this a GSM thing?  I can't find any info for Sprint USSD codes..


----------



## b3er (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for your replies!


wintrxtrem said:


> Is this a GSM thing?  I can't find any info for Sprint USSD codes..

Click to collapse



yep, it's a GSM thing.


----------



## treesurf (Mar 26, 2011)

*PCCW PREPAID SIM, HONG KONG*

##122# - Remaining credit


----------



## pdev (Mar 26, 2011)

Nepal:


Ncell:
*101# Balance Inquiry
*103# Phone no and registration inquiry.

NTC:
*400# Balance Inquiry


----------



## Moe5508 (Mar 26, 2011)

South Africa
Vodacom
*111# - balance


----------



## wollyka (Mar 26, 2011)

mtc touch Lebanon
*220# Remaining Balance-credits for calls/sms


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 26, 2011)

*Vodafone Egypt USSDs*

*868*1# -- Balance inquiry.
*100# -- Date & Timestamp.
*150# -- Last caller & Call timestamp.
*878# -- Displays yoor phone number.
*888*5# -- Activate The Roaming Service.
*888*MobileNumber# -- PUK code request.


----------



## b3er (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks all for posting.
Some fresh meat 
Vodafone UK
*#1345# - Check balance
Proximus Belguim
#121# - Check balance
Verizon US
#225 - Check balance
Poland - Play
*102# - Check balance
Poland - 36 i 6
*121# - Check balance


----------



## b3er (Mar 27, 2011)

Country: South Africa
Network: Vodacom
Code: *111# : main menu for checking balances
then
option 1: balance enquiry
then
option 1: airtime balance
option 2: SMS balance
option 3: MMS balance
option 4: data bundle balance


----------



## lubbe (Mar 27, 2011)

MTN South Africa Codes

 *141# - Balance Enquiry
*141*<PIN># - Recharge Request
*141*4# - Tariff Analyser and Priceplan Migrations menu
*141*4*0# - Tariff Analyser
*141*4*<Price Plan Option># - Priceplan migration
*141*6*<BundleSize># - Data bundle purchase
*141*6*0# - Data bundle cancellation
*141*6328*<MSISDN># - Me2U Top Up Request
*141*6328*<MSISDN>*<AMOUNT># - Me2U Transfer
*141*7*<BundleSize># SMS bundle purchase
*141*7*0# - SMS bundle cancellation


----------



## lpolityk (Mar 27, 2011)

b3er said:


> Poland - Play
> *102# - Check balance

Click to collapse



For me it is not for Balance but for extra minutes. I have Play Mixtura plan. For see full balance I use *101#, it works for display cash left. It also show time and date when balance is available to use. When I want to setup that, is shows 0.0. Date is in YYYY-MM-DD format, time HH-MM-SS.


----------



## Lacalos (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Her from thailand 3biggest operators USSD

AIS *139# Balance
Truemove #123# Balance
Dtac *121#  Balance

btw , I use DTAC so I I know little more about them
Dtac *121*1#  will be have a lot more detail for  Balance


----------



## dejavu157 (Mar 30, 2011)

hmm thats odd...


----------



## ftgg99 (Mar 30, 2011)

Country: South Africa
Network: Vodacom
Code: *111# : main menu for checking balances
then 
option 1: balance enquiry
then
option 1: airtime balance
option 2: SMS balance
option 3: MMS balance
option 4: data bundle balance


----------



## joakimberglund (Apr 1, 2011)

Country: Sweden
Network: Telia
Code: *120# : main menu for checking balances
then 
option 1: balance enquiry


----------



## PtN009 (Apr 3, 2011)

*111# india docomo
*147# india idea postpaid.


----------



## leehopley (Apr 3, 2011)

anyone got one for orange uk? id like it for the balanced app  huge thanks in advanced!!!!!


----------



## mughalgxt (Apr 4, 2011)

United Arab Emiratesonly two telecom companies USSD code for balance check)
Du: *135#
ETISALAT:*121#


----------



## shingir (Apr 19, 2011)

Here are the Current USSD for Zain SD and Sudani - Sudan

Zain SD *888#
Sudani *222#


----------



## daniel_loft (Apr 23, 2011)

Romania:

Cosmote:
- contract: *151#
- prepay: *100#

Orange:
- prepay: *133# (balance/sms/timestamp)

Vodafone:
- contract: *123# (balance/sms/data/timestamp)


Germany:

Congstar:
- prepay: *100#


----------



## praetorian droid (Apr 26, 2011)

Russian Federation/Moscow
(basic codes)

Operator: MTS
*100# - balance

Operator: Megafon
*100# - balance

Operator: Beeline
*102# - balance


----------



## guylhem (May 7, 2011)

Country : Martinique
Operator : Digicel
*123# : balance

Digicel is also present in other caribbean islands so the same code might work there too.


----------



## zacariasgarcia (May 10, 2011)

thanks ^^__^^


----------



## ftgg99 (May 14, 2011)

Bumped - we need more, many, many more!


----------



## sasa g (May 14, 2011)

Tele2 Croatia

*130# - Check balance

*107# - Check network


----------



## hacktock (May 14, 2011)

Country: India
Carrier: BSNL Cellone
USSD Code: *123# (Check Balance)


----------



## BeauGiles (May 15, 2011)

Telstra: #100# - displays a menu of options, my account, news, etc.
(if prepaid, balance is displayed on the second line in the main menu too)


----------



## anoneemooz (May 24, 2011)

Hmmm I followed a VERY similar app some time ago but unfortunately for some reason just stopped updating. I'm too lazy to search for the thread. But anyway, I'm glad you guys have picked this up!

I only saw this now though (through the SGS forum where I'm aways at) and I'm willing to test this 

Philippines

Globe: text "bal" to 222 (current balance, number of free texts)

Edit:
Here's the actual full message they send just in case there's more information you need from it

"Your balance as of 05/24/2011 12:18 is P0.70 valid til 07/29/2011 20:15 w/ 0 FREE txts. Pls note that system time may vary from the time on ur phone."

The other providers around here have different "sub" uhh product (?) lines that each have different balance checking methods and I'm not sure if all of them are working since their websites tend to be quite dated when it comes to information in their FAQ section. I'll try to find more updated info on them when I have more time maybe tonight. 

Thanks and I look forward to testing this.


----------



## uzerous (May 24, 2011)

*USSD codes*

I don't think it's technically USSD (it depends on the phone and not the carrier) but  *#*#4636#*#*     is one of the most useful codes I have.

*#06#  for your IMEI  (in case anyone needs it)

If you finish a code and nothing changes, you might have a bad phone dialer app installed. I know on Android, some custom dialer apps don't interface correctly.

If you finish a code, the numbers just disappear and nothing happens, it may mean that the code just doesn't work for your phone...


----------



## do3in (Jun 2, 2011)

*Orange Romania*

Orange postpay

*115# date, time, minutes, mms, data, euro 

good app.


----------



## monstermuffin20 (Jun 4, 2011)

b3er said:


> Thanks all for posting.
> Some fresh meat
> *Vodafone UK
> *#1345# - Check balance*
> ...

Click to collapse



Didnt work for me, came up with "NOT APPLICABLE"


----------



## 15jkeee (Jun 4, 2011)

NCC:
*100# - balance
*135*numer# - send "Please call me"
*301# - give some money to credit
*302# - view your payback
and th others


----------



## MoJo (Jul 2, 2011)

Country: Kazakhstan
Carrier: Kcell
USSD Code: *123*3*1# (Check Balance)


----------



## exec228 (Oct 7, 2011)

KCell, Kazakhstan

*100# balance, money
*123*3*1# balance, money
*123*3*3# traffic spent of pre-paid gprs tariff, mb (50, 250, 1000MB)
*444*2*3# traffic left of pre-paid unlimited tariff, bytes (1, 4, 10GB)


----------



## yadi_nanda (Dec 20, 2011)

*Indonesia*

country : Indonesia

XL Axiata : *123# = balance
Telkomsel : *888# = balance
Indosat   : *388# - *555#


----------



## xakuvo (Jun 28, 2012)

T-Mobile USA USSD Codes:
Most codes should be universal for T-mobile customers, very few are limited to post-paid or pre-paid.

Supported Short Codes for Postpaid Customers

*Title *- _Co﻿de to Dial_ - Description
*Display T-Mobile Phone Number* _#NUM# or #686#_ Shows you your T-Mobile phone number. You can even perform this while using your device.

*Reset Voicemail Password* _#PWD# or #793#_	Resets your voicemail password to the last 4 digits of your T-Mobile mobile number.

*Turn On / Off Voicemail Password* _#PWO# or #796#_	Turns your voicemail password on or off.

*CallerTunes* _*TUNE_	Allows you to manage your CallerTunes from your device.

*Disable Roaming* _#ROF# or #763#_      Disables international data roaming capability on your device.

*Enable Roaming* _#RON# or #766#_    Enables international data roaming capability on your device.

*Family Allowance* _ #326#_	Displays your Used/Limit or No Limit for Minutes, Messages, and Downloads if you subscribe to Family Allowances.

*Display IMEI* _*#06#_	Displays your device's IMEI number.

*Software Version* _*#9999#_	Shows the System Version for Motorola and Samsung Equipment.

*Software Version* _*#0000#_	Shows the System Version for Nokia Equipment.

*Turn On / Off Caller ID* _#31#_	Turn on or off your outbound Caller ID. You can also block your outbound Caller ID information on a per call basis by dialing #31# followed by your phone number.

*Allows Outgoing Caller ID* _*31#PhoneNumber_	Allows your outgoing Caller ID to display on a per call basis if your device is set to block your Caller ID for all outgoing calls.

*Check Caller ID Status* _*#31#_	   Sends your device a message indicating if your outboud Caller ID is et to display or not display.

*Call Customer Care* _611_	Calls our Customer Care line, open 24 hours 7 Days a week for your convenience.

*Call Smart Access Customer Care* _*777_	     Calls our Smart Access Customer Care line, open 7 days a week from 8 a.m. to 4 p.m. PT.

*Send to My Album* _222_	Send your photos to this number via picture message to save them to your My Album. View them at T-MobilePictures.com.

*Call Voice Mail* _123_	Calls your voicemail box so you can manage new and saved messages. Note: Calls made to Voicemail from a T-Mobile device are deducted from your appropriate Whenever, Weekend, or Night buckets. Once your rate plan bucket minutes have been exhausted, standard overage charges apply.

*Taxi Service* _#TAXI_	Automatically dials an operator to help you locate a local taxi service. Note: Each use of #TAXI charges your T-Mobile Bill $1.75. 

Supported Short Codes for No Annual Contract Customers
*
Short Code - Code to Dial - Description*
*8646	*8646 	Call Customer Service
*ADD	        *233 	          Call Refill Center
#NUM#	#686# 	Display your T-Mobile number
*NUM 	*686 	        Display your T-Mobile number
#BAL#	#225# 	Check your account balance
#999# 	#999# 	Display your account balance in minutes and dollars
#PWD#	#793# 	Reset your voicemail passcode to the last four digits of ​your phone number
#PWO#	#796# 	Turn your voicemail passcode on or off
#WEB#	#932# 	Monthly4G customers who have a data plan can check ​the following: Data used, Current rate plan, Current plan ​expiration date

Source : Google Search "tmobile USSD codes" - http://support.t-mobile.com/docs/DOC-4041 and http://support.t-mobile.com/docs/DOC-4051


----------



## vanderx (Jun 30, 2012)

daniel_loft said:


> Romania:
> 
> Cosmote:
> - contract: *151#
> ...

Click to collapse



Vodafone Romania

Prepaid *123# ( balance, minutes/sms remaining )
           *100# ( general account options)
           *120# ( credit transfer , call me, buy validity, in advance credit)


----------



## multia (Jul 9, 2012)

*BASE (belgium)*

Belgium :

BASE :
*444*# check credit balance
(that's the official method, but e.g. *777*# also seems to do the same) 

*555*# : (de)activate offnet beep (hear a beep when calling another operator)


----------



## jago25_98 (Aug 21, 2013)

Great idea. Now put into a database that can be used in an app? 
Very useful if you have a lot of simcards.

Movistar Spain:
*133# Balance (saldo)

Tesco Mobile 
*#10# Balance

ToggleMobile:
topup 321
voicemail 121
topup onscreen *131*pin#
balance 321
balance on screen *131#
show number on screen *132#
customer services 322 or +44 2071322 322

Does anyone know the one to buy an internet addon pack for movistar? (might be the same for all movistar countries)


----------



## sjdw (Feb 11, 2014)

*Digicel Bermuda*

*120#  [balance]
*129# [number]
*235# [activate text plan]
*236# [activate text & data plan]
*186# [data plan smartphone]
*124# [check active status]
*136# [data plan bb]


----------

